# New insulated enclosure completed



## Spikeee (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi Guys

My Bredli is now in and happy so i figured i would throw up a few pics of my build,

sorry about the photo spam.


My mate Nigel helped throughout,
my Puppy didnt.






it was at this stage we realized that this build was going to get heavy






so we designed it to come apart in manageable sections of 100 kgs or less





double glazed window that i acquired off gumtree from a glass place really cheap.
its 2600 x 950 high 




The good old school Broccoli boxes gave me a great starting point





time and effort go me to this stage,
the water bowl is constructed inside an outer structure so i can simply lift it out to clean and refill





let the grouting begin, i used different colour grouts to easily see where i had been and what spots were missed.
cheap labour always makes the job quicker





finished ready for painting





installing the led light system,
i used individual 10mm leds in red , white , and uv.
then wired them thru a wireless controller with dim etc




the water bowl i painted with a clear UV reactive acrylic before i put the final sealer on.
it looks really cool in person. glows blue as you can see and continues to glow for around 2 hours after lights go off.





My Girl Precious enjoying her new home.
she can still reach end to end but has a lot more room to move and explore.






i purchased some fake vines from the junk shop, then removed all the leaves and individually installed them with toothpicks and glue to the gaps between the rocks, I didn't want any chance of her tangling up in the vine so i removed it.


----------



## Stuart (Aug 2, 2015)

Thats cool, well done


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Aug 2, 2015)

Awesome build. Love that it's on wheels.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 2, 2015)

Its not on wheels :-(
Thats just what i use to remove and install the window so i can do it by myself.
The right hand end of the window comes out, sit the middle of the window on the craddle dolly thing then wheel it away.
Works really well.

It was purely too heavy to hinge so i made it removable in less then 2 minutes.


----------



## Wallo (Aug 2, 2015)

sensational


----------



## BredliFreak (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm renovating my old lizard cage into a new, bigger one currently for my little bredli (cross proserpine). It's looking good so far, but even he isn't as lucky as your bredli. Spectacular build!

Bredli


----------



## timatah (Aug 3, 2015)

Awesome build!


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks guys.

The heat gradient between ends worked out reall well.
I started with 300x200mm vent at each end.
Low down at the cool end and high up near the ceramic heat globe.
After a few days i checked everything with a lazer thermometer and discovered the hot vent was letting to much heat out.
I pulled the outer grill off and installed a piece of the foam panel into the hole to make the air vent smaller.
Once the outer vent was replaced i waited another day.
Perfect. 
The large basking rock and surrounding area is between 30 and 32'c
The water bowl is low to mid 20's
And the far end is high teens.

Considering our max day temps atm are 13'c i feel that gradient is fine.

The evo microclimate is working beautifully and has my 200w globe stable at around 40% 
So power consumption wise my plan has worked out really well.


----------

